# Machynys Golf Club



## ToddM1985 (Apr 10, 2014)

On visiting my wife's family in South Wales I decided to bag a round at Machynys Golf Club just out side Llanelli. I have to say it was one of the best courses I have played in the UK. As soon as you drive through the gates you know your at a top class facility. The practice facilities are tournament quality with a large covered range with an excellent short game area and putting green. The course is also excellent even after a lot of rain the course wasn't muddy and the views are amazing on some holes with coastal views coming into play. The course has a links feel to it has it contours around dunes with plenty of water in play to catch out errant tee shots. The tee boxes are perfectly flat which makes a change and the greens run true. Anyone in and around the area should take time out to play the course and sample the food as well which also did not disappoint.  Todd


----------



## hamshanker (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh thanks for the review our society are down there for our annual little golf hols and looking at playing there so i think youve just confirmed it for us cheers:thup:


----------



## ToddM1985 (Apr 12, 2014)

No worries mate, you wont be disappointed you should also give Langland bay a go as well another top quality course for reasonable money.


----------



## hamshanker (Apr 12, 2014)

Were playing 2 courses and we need to decide between Machynys,Langland and Pennard the feeling at the moment is Pennard and Macyhnys.


----------



## ToddM1985 (Apr 13, 2014)

You wont be disappointed with either mate, the area is brilliant for golf and the surrounding countryside is stunning. Be sure to call at a Chippy and sample a Rissole!


----------



## beggsy (Apr 13, 2014)

I have also played it and I also think its one of the best I've ever played stunning views great facilities great testing course but good scoring opportunities if you dare


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2014)

If you are looking for 2 courses in that area then personally I would go for Pennard and Ashburnham  :thup:


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Apr 14, 2014)

Being from the area originally I have to recommend Pennard for the stunning views of the spectacular Three Cliffs Bay and the valley below. Really great views from the castle on the edge of the course.
I realise that on a golf trip time is precious but you are just on the doorstep of Rhossili Bay and Worms Head.
Rhossili Bay is voted No 1 beach in UK and in top 10 worldwide by Tripadvisor reviewers.
If you love beautiful courses you'll most likely appreciate beautiful natural surroundings and the Gower Peninsula is a gem.

(I spent my childhood holidays there so, yes, I'm biased but 50+ years on I still visit and find it beautiful)

if you want a good base check out the Kings Head, Llangenneth.
http://www.kingsheadgower.co.uk
Great pub with first class accommodation and good food.
I've stayed there many times and they do Groupon deals so negotiate for a group.


----------



## markgs (Apr 15, 2014)

Amazing pro shop there to


----------



## sospan (Apr 19, 2014)

If you are in the area, you really must play Ashburnham. Proper links course a few miles down the coast. Great value.
I played Machynys today and its dried out after the wet spell and the greens are in very good condition. Pennard has great views, but Ash is a better links track (IMHO)

http://www.ashburnhamgolfclub.co.uk


----------



## sane_eric (May 7, 2014)

I played 36 at Machynys in March and the greens were beautiful, the course needed to dry out a bit.

It is a wonderful facility (Nicklaus design) with a great club house that overlooks the course and the estuary.

I am not sure it is close the best I have played though (as stated above) but would acknowledge that depends on where you have played and what you like in a golf course.

If in South Wales (I live there) I would be looking at (and I have a links bias):

Pennard - one of my all time favourites, if you are not playing the views will keep your interest
Machynys
Tenby - have a dormy house and is a few minutes walk from Tenby centre if you are staying there
Ashburnham

I haven't played any other course West of Swansea.  East of Swansea

Royal Porthcawl (pricey but fantastic) have a dormy house
Pyle and Kenfig (just for the back 9) have a dormy house
Southerndown

Just my opinion...


----------

